

The easiest way to test Ruby 2.0 - ridruejo
http://blog.bitnami.org/2013/02/the-easiest-way-to-test-ruby-20.html

======
crazydiamond
Bitnami Rubystack: (from the link)

BitNami Ruby Stack greatly simplifies the development and deployment of Ruby
on Rails applications. It includes ready-to-run versions of Apache, MySQL,
Ruby and Rails and required dependencies. It can be deployed all-in-one free
native installers, virtual machines and Cloud Images. BitNami Ruby Stack is
distributed for free under the Apache 2.0 license.

